# [solved] Cant open HIDP control socket: Protocol not support

## scottt

Dear users,

on my brandnew 2007.0 system with kernel 2.6. i got several problems using a microsoft bluetooth keyboard:

```

localhost ~ # hidd --search

Can't open HIDP control socket: Protocol not supported

localhost ~ # rfcomm

Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Protocol not supported

```

I think the problem is that i can't activate "Device Drivers" > "HID Devices" > "Generic HID support" in the kernel. This ist marked like "---".

The rest of the bluetooth installation like configuring the kernel i made like shown in the "Gentoo Bluetooth Installation Guide" http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml which worked without the above signified problems.

Does anybody have an idea what to do?

Thanks!Last edited by scottt on Tue Jun 05, 2007 2:57 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## iamben

"---" means its already activated, forced by some other kernel option.

----------

## scottt

okay, and why are the HIDP and RFCOMM protocols not supported?

do i need do emerge anything else then bluez-utils/libs?

----------

## red-wolf76

Have you activated L2CAP protocol support in your kernel? In my menuconfig, HIDP and RFCOMM show up under that heading.

----------

## scottt

Excellent, that works!

As shown in the "bluetooth guide" i just activated this as <M> module, with the normal activation <*> the protocol is supported and my mouse and keyboard are fine.

Thank you - Vielen Dank!

----------

## red-wolf76

 :Surprised:  Ooh, have to try that in my kernel tonight. Maybe this'll fix my DiNovo Media Desktop.

----------

